# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Romeo & Juliet

## Elio2

Na kane ngarkuar nje detyre per te ngritur nje tem ne forume per Romeo dhe Juliet.

Cmendim keni mbi dashurine e Romeo dhe Juliet !?

----------


## Anita34

Dashuria e ktyre eshte e pamundur dhe shkakton vtm probleme zenka dhe vdekje midis dy paleve. Moslejimi i ksaj dashurie sjell nje fund tragjik duke bere dhe pendesen e dy familjeve por do te ishte teper vone.

----------


## krenifr

> Dashuria e ktyre eshte e pamundur dhe shkakton vtm probleme zenka dhe vdekje midis dy paleve. Moslejimi i ksaj dashurie sjell nje fund tragjik duke bere dhe pendesen e dy familjeve por do te ishte teper vone.


DOMETHEN, ?prap nuk e kuptova un cfar mendimi ke ti? ESHT DICKA E MIRE APO JO SIPAS TEJE ,? ti do doja te ekzistonte nje dashuri e tille ne jeten tende?
dhe mireseerdhe ne forum anita..!

----------


## Anita34

esht dicka e keqe ,,,nuk do te me pleqente ajo dashurir ...dhe flm :p

----------


## krenifr

Aaaa...eh pra.. Mendova se do thoje ndryshe .. :p
Mua do te me pelqente p.sh nje dashuri aq e sinqert sa kjo e zhuljetes  po ske ce do.. : esht thjesht imagjinare se sbesoj se ekziston tek nje femer sot..  Dhee: pse jo, dhe gjithcka ka ndodh aty me pelqen per vet faktin se nuk ekziston me ajo ''luft'' mes familjeve te dy te dashuruarve sot..
:D

----------

